
Show HN: Visualise academic citation networks - jimmytidey
https://whocites.com/
======
jimmytidey
Hmmm... It's a problem. It's very much a side project (I only built it because
I needed it), and building a demo that works when you aren't logged in is a
bit of a nightmare as I'm sure you can imagine.

Thanks for commenting though, I have written about what it does here if you'd
like to see before you sign in.

[https://mystudentvoices.com/scraping-google-scholar-to-
write...](https://mystudentvoices.com/scraping-google-scholar-to-write-your-
phd-literature-chapter-2ea35f8f4fa1#.utanxkpgk)

You'll also need a Chrome extension, all very annoying but sadly unavoidable.

------
detaro
Why should I give you an e-mail address before I've seen anything of your
site?

------
jimmytidey
Added a picture to make things clearer...

